

Is true artificial intelligence impossible? - patothon
http://plato.stanford.edu/entries/chinese-room/

======
realize
Doesn't the principle of universality of computation mean that any processing
that happens in a human brain, i.e., "intelligence", can also happen on
another computing platform, with sufficient time and memory?

------
ourexocortex
It's impossible only if you believe it's impossible. Also philosophy won't get
you anywhere in anything but philosophizing.

